# Allroad Photo Thread



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well did some searching, it does seem like this section is fairly dead... But couldn't believe there isn't a proper photo thread?! 

I just picked up my 2013 Scuba Blue Allroad with 60,000miles on it. 

The day I test drove it. 










The day I took it home. 










Let's see your long roofs!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What a lively bunch...


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Haven't gotten any pix yet, but I got my scuba blue baby tonight. I was wondering what kind of options there are for moving the front license plate to some other location instead of the middle of the grill?


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

PS, Dig the rims. What are they?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

uber_beetle said:


> Haven't gotten any pix yet, but I got my scuba blue baby tonight. I was wondering what kind of options there are for moving the front license plate to some other location instead of the middle of the grill?


Another scuba blue! Excellent! For the plate guys have done the tow hook mount before. I've never had to. Worry about a front plate lol.

Thanks! Rims are Rotiform KPS 

Snapped some photos at my buddies when I picked up a wheel.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Finally got a shot to share. 2013 Scuba Blue, 25k miles (!!??!?!?). Light grey interior. So happy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

uber_beetle said:


> Finally got a shot to share. 2013 Scuba Blue, 25k miles (!!??!?!?). Light grey interior. So happy.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Nice low miles for sure. I just passed 60k miles on mine. 

_MG_3847 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## Mantooth22 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just picked up a 2015 P+ W/Tech Package - only 21k on the clock and it was definitely an enthusiast car. 

Has an APR stage II flash but in stock mode for now, I plan to have my shop make it stage I and call it a day.

From what I can tell it was tuned at New German Performance in MD. Maybe serviced there, too. 

Love this car so far! All two days 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Awesome Ryan! You know me, I need an outlet for the love of our cars. Lol. 

Here is our newest member of the family. 2015 prem plus.
Oskär


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes Erick! Need more ar people in the world. Aka all us old A3 people.

Snow storm rolled in today.










Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

So you have summer AND winter tire/wheel set up?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tiptronic said:


> So you have summer AND winter tire/wheel set up?


Of course! Dedicated winters and summers are a must up here. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Of course! Dedicated winters and summers are a must up here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Cool!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful Views man!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Impromptu photo session with my buddy.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hateocracy (Mar 22, 2018)

Ponto said:


> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



I absolutely love this shot. :heart::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hateocracy said:


> I absolutely love this shot.


Thank you! Was just one of those shots that presented itself without even planning for it. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## C C (Dec 19, 2010)

Ooooohhhh ahhhhh  drove a 2014 with 20k miles today. Might just go back with the cash to get it tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

C C said:


> Ooooohhhh ahhhhh  drove a 2014 with 20k miles today. Might just go back with the cash to get it tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much excite! Did you get it?


Always a good pipe dream

#dadjoke









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shots Erick! Remind me of your set with the old A3

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Nice shots Erick! Remind me of your set with the old A3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Formula always seems to work.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

The blue fiber optic cuts the sea of red inside the B8 Allroad


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tiptronic said:


> Formula always seems to work.


Definitely! 










Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Mantooth22 said:


> Just picked up a 2015 P+ W/Tech Package - only 21k on the clock and it was definitely an enthusiast car.
> 
> Has an APR stage II flash but in stock mode for now, I plan to have my shop make it stage I and call it a day.
> 
> ...


Wow what a find!


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet!!


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats a beautiful shot.


----------



## BMOREGLI (Dec 12, 2006)

tiptronic said:


>


thats a beuatiful shot


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Another scuba blue! Excellent! For the plate guys have done the tow hook mount before. I've never had to. Worry about a front plate lol.
> 
> Thanks! Rims are Rotiform KPS
> 
> ...


Hey I forgot to ask.. what size Rotis are those? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

uber_beetle said:


> Hey I forgot to ask.. what size Rotis are those?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They are 20x9.5

Wish they were 10s though. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Last week of winter mode hopefully!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Biking season!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Ponto- looking good. Careful with that low garage door I have a friend who normally is one of the sharpest people I've ever met, but on a bad day he forgot and drove into his garage with his exceptionally expensive bike on the roof rack..... Then after getting the bike, the garage and the roof rack repaired.. he drove home and did it again. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Seriously that's the only comment I've reveiced from people.


I've had roof rack for years and Ill never understand how someone can forget they put a bike on their roof. Maybe if I didn't have a sunroof? Lol but still. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Out at the cabin


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

uber_beetle said:


> Ponto - Then after getting the bike, the garage and the roof rack repaired.. he drove home and did it again.


I’ve tapped the garage door and almost done it. I’ve also backed our Corrado into the fold down ladder that accesses storage above the garage. If u have kids or  running around, anything is possible










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fun spot on a Saturday after a fresh wash.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

So it's not my allroad.. but because I took my baby in for some recall work today, I got this as a loaner... Holy ****. I had no idea these were this fast... Or rumbly! The dorks that buy them ( around these parts) never drive them like what they're meant for!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

's been a while since I put up a pic. But this is also a PSA... This morning I stopped for gas and the fuel door wouldn't open. I did a quick look on line and got a bunch of useless info. I just wanted to share my discovery with the group in case you weren't aware: if your fuel door gets stuck, open the hatch, pull out the trim panel with the little mesh basket on it ( right side, closest to hatch) and look inside for a red plastic pull handle. Pull it... Viola!! Fuel door open sesame!! .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Scrubadub dub...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Latest Allroad adventures!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Latest Allroad adventures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am happy to see all of these Scuba Blue Allroads. I jut ordered a MY21 Prestige in Navarra Blue over Okapi Brown. I should have it towards the end of the year.


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

In the event any of you are interested in a '13 Scuba Blue Allroad with only 60k on the odometer.... Check in the Audi Classifieds. Mine is up for sale. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well went scuba away and glacier came on board 

_MG_7921 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

THAT is some hotness. Congrats!


----------



## crenshaw7 (8 mo ago)

Ooooohhhh ahhhhh







drove a 2014 with 20k miles today. Might just go back with the cash to get it tomorrow


----------



## Kim KurbRashian (Nov 25, 2013)

Gorgeous cars! Keep the pics coming 🤤


----------



## superfreak (Dec 15, 2008)

I don’t post here often but do have some love for my wife’s Allroad. Not as nimble or fast as my Golf, but certainly a better car, in my opinion.


----------



## MyWifesWagon (May 27, 2021)

Mine. ‘17 Prestige
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver Francis (3 mo ago)

tiptronic said:


>


looking great


----------

